# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Exemple d'application Java Swing

## Timo_Free

bonjour,
je suis  la recherche des exemples d'application JAVA SWING Professionnel (Commercial ou bien open source) dont je puisse m'inspirer. 

Merci d'avance.
 ::ccool::

----------


## fr1man

Ce n'est pas mis  jour depuis un bon moment, mais a peut donner des ides:
http://java.sun.com/products/jfc/tsc/sightings/S23.html

----------


## Timo_Free

merci fr1man, je vais jeter un il.

pour les autres passionns ,j'attends toujours vos propositions.

----------


## Ivelios

Ce ne sont pas des applications mais juste des petits bouts de code sur les diffrents composent SWING. a peux toujours servir : java2s

----------


## Timo_Free

merci pour vos rponses, mais je remarque que nous ne trouvons pas trop d'application java swing sur le Net en comparaison avec les applications J2EE.

vous pensez quoi ?

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

C'est pas pro, mais tu peux trouver plusieurs projets Java Swing hbergs sur DVP : 

JThequeMillie 

Hsites pas  y jeter un coup d'oeil  :;):

----------


## Timo_Free

merci Baptiste Wicht pour tes liens  ::ccool::

----------


## sinok

Atunes
Netbeans
BlueMarine
LimeWire
Les ralisations de PalantirTech (leur blog technique)
Et encore un paquet d'autres...

----------


## Timo_Free

Merci beaucoup Sinok
je trouves tes liens extraordinaires ::ccool:: 

les applications cits sont trs professionnels et m'ont offert pas mal d'inspiration pour mes prochaines projets Open Sources.

----------


## Timo_Free

bonjour,

je suis toujours preneur des nouveaux exemples..

merci d'avance ::ccool::

----------


## Ivelios

Je dis peut-tre une btise mais Open Office est en JAVA nan?

----------


## sinok

> Je dis peut-tre une btise mais Open Office est en JAVA nan?


Ou pas.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lamarios

Mon soft perso : FTPix

http://www.ftpix.fr

----------


## Uther

> Je dis peut-tre une btise mais Open Office est en JAVA nan?


Dsol mais tu dis bien une btise. 
OpenOffice.org est en trs grosse partie en C++. Le java est optionnel, il n'est utilis que pour certaines fonctionnalits qui n'ont rien  voir avec l'interface graphique.

----------

